# Do you think people are more prideful these days then they were even a few years ago?



## debodun (Aug 21, 2016)

Along with the economy, people not having as much spending money, and online shopping, is it possible that people's egos have a large part in the garage sale slump?

I was talking to some ladies at church today and most of them said they wouldn't be seen dead at a garage sale. When I asked why, the consensus of opinion is that they feel only needy people go to garage sales to buy other people's used things, and they didn't want anyone to see them at one and think that. Gee, I never felt that way. I thought people loved to shop for bargains. Maybe times have changed. I just wonder why people feel that way now.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 21, 2016)

I go to the yard sale they have at the place I live.  There are always a couple of things I find that I want.  My pride doesn't get in the way that's for sure.  lol.


----------



## Carla (Aug 21, 2016)

I don't go to garage/yard sales for one reason and pride has nothing to do with it. No, I am downsizing and trying to get rid of stuff myself, keeping things only that I may need. I will visit a thrift shop once in a great while if I am looking for something specific and cannot find it in a store.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 21, 2016)

Yes, older people are downsizing and already have everything they need.  Younger people shop online and can pick up new stuff cheap at Walmart and Costco, so why bother with garage sales? Since manufacturing is done in China and goods are so cheap to buy, that would be the most practical way to go.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 21, 2016)

Even years ago, I didn't shop very often at flea markets, garage sales or second hand stores.  There were times I had something specific in mind and bought some things from those places though. 

 These days I refuse to buy anything like cushions, pillows, linens or furniture from places like that because there are a lot of people who are having their homes infested with bedbugs, even after staying at some hotels/motels. From what I hear they are nearly impossible to get rid of once you get them.  

It has nothing to do with pride in my case, but like Cookie said, why buy somebody's used stuff when you can buy new for cheap prices?  As far as having a garage sale myself, I'd rather not bother.  I'll either put something out in my driveway with a free sign and it usually disappears within hours, or I'll donate it to charity.  There are places that will pick up even large furniture if you want to donate it in good condition.


----------

